# Opinions requested from those at the Xmas G2G



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

At the December G2G, Frank and I offered samples of the fish food available locally thru MetroFish.

Have any of you tried the food and if so, did your fish like it?

If you weren't able to come to the g2g but want a sample, send me a pm of what you'd be interested in or what fish you have and we'll get you a sample.

Remember, Frank and I are local and delivery is always a possibility.

for a list of availability and pricing, please go to www.metrofishofdallas.com


----------



## EKLiu (Apr 4, 2010)

I have been feeding it to my fish and they seem to like the stuff. I feed 1.6mm and 0.8mm tropical granules and the veggie flake food to my fish. I will definitely buy more in the future.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank you EKLiu, we look forward to filling your order


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

My fish do not care for the Tropical Granules, but they do like the spurlina flakes. I think the problem with the granules is that they sink so quickly.

Thanks for the samples!


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

thank you for the feedback Michael; look forward to filling your order for the flakes when the time comes


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I actively use MetroFish Food. Here are the products I use and my feedback.

*Angel/Discus Flakes*: I feed them to my Angels, Live Bearers and Tropical fish. They all love it and go crazy over it. There colors are brilliant. I've used this before in the past (before I fried them) to condition German Blue Rams to breed. They colored up really nicely.

*Shrimp Pellets*: I find my Dragon Goby and Dwarf Clawed Frog seem to like the them but my Clown Loaches prefer Escargot.

*Tropical Flakes*: I normally use this on my Tropical Community tanks but switched to Angel/Discus temporally till I got my new order in from MetroFish. My fish love it. The fish coloring is good and water quality stays clear.

*Algae Wafers*: My Cherry Red Shrimp love them. Compared to others on the market, I've noticed these tend to dissolve quicker.

*Goldfish Flakes*: My Goldfish love them. There coloring is excellent.

I'm very satisfied the the quality and value of the products but more so with the exceptional customer service. I highly recommend MetroFish.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank you Robert!!!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I wanted to get some samples, and didn't I believe I got a angelfish/discus sample, and a baby bri shrimp sample and misplaced it... i would like a few samples for my tetras, and angelfish(in separate tanks)


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

no problem Joey, when you pick up the tanks and angels, we'll get you taken care of


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

TanyaQ2000 said:


> no problem Joey, when you pick up the tanks and angels, we'll get you taken care of


cool, tell frank to call me because he doesn't pick up when I call. pm his number to make sure I've beeen calling the right number also :fish::lol:


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Oh this food is REALLY good! I have been feeding flakes only, no pellets. The ones that are really driving the fish crazy are the Brine Shrimp Flakes. The bright red ones. But the Egg Yolk and the Spirulina are not turned down either. Just what I see is that the fish gulp down the red flakes first.

I gave most of the other samples to Paul (Solo on DfwFishBox) to feed his cichlids. He told me he bought a considerable amount of food every month and was very surprised to see all the varieties and how my fish attack the food. I will ask him today what he thinks.

I will be buying soon from Frank! Thank you for being so generous and letting us know about all these choices!

--Nikolay


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

I tried the Spiruline Flake, the large and small granules, shrimp pellets and spirulina wafers. 

All did well with the fish, and there seems to be no undue polluting of the water (no more than the Omega One I usually use). I especially liked that the granules sink so fast. Makes it much easier to get food to my weaker competitors. 

The only complaint is with the spirulina wafers, as they dissolve too quickly. If they were just a bit harder, they'd be fine.


----------



## AquaCamp (May 31, 2010)

Freeze Dried Bloodworms - My Congo Tetras went crazy for these! I hadn't seen them feed this way before, they really struck the surface of the water and even managed to splash me. My Angels like them as well. 

Tropical Angelfish Flake + Earthworm Flakes - I mixed both of these samples together and my Angels like it very well. They are also putting on some weight, so I think they may like it a little too much.

I need to order more of each of these, will head over to your website soon. 

I enjoyed talking with Frank. One suggestion I offered was to have smaller samples, while I appreciate the free stuff, you provided so much that I won't need to order the "Pleco, Catfish, Loaches, Shimp (pellets) Sticks anytime soon."

Thanks again,

Ric


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

saw frank tonight, he has some nice sponge filters, and good fish. if any one doesn't know he also sells fish.


----------

